# [SOLVED] Secure Boot



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

My laptop HP Pavilion OS Win 8.1 has in the UEFI/BIOS the secure boot enabled. My question is should I at anytime have to boot from a Bootable Disc or Flash Drive would I need to disable this?

Thank you.

shipboard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Secure Boot*

Typically yes. Secure boot stops users from just installing over your current data.

However, it can be easily turned off in the BIOS.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Secure Boot*

Masterchief thanks for your reply.

shipboard.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Any time.

There is always more to be learned here:

Unified Extensible Firmware Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

